# Romans 12:4ff - Gifts given to the Church (Exegetical Question)



## Romans922 (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe we could all agree that Romans 12:6-8 refer to the gifts given to the Church. 

My question is if verses 9 and following describe more gifts or are they commands. At first in verse 9 it appears to continue the same exegetical trend as the verses prior, this is why I ask, as well as a sermon I was reading on the text uses this to show these other gifts (verses 9ff). The english translation implies verses 9 and following are commands, but not imperatives are used in the greek, nor do I see any prior to verse 9. 

So? Any thoughts for those of you who are better at Greek Exegesis than I? 

Here is the greek text:
4 Επειδή, όπως σε ένα σώμα έχουμε πολλά μέλη, όλα όμως τα μέλη δεν έχουν το ίδιο έργο· 5 έτσι κι εμείς οι πολλοί ένα σώμα είμαστε εν Χριστώ, και ο καθένας μέλη με τους άλλους. 6 Έχοντας, μάλιστα, διάφορα χαρίσματα, σύμφωνα με τη χάρη που δόθηκε σε μας, είτε προφητεία, ας προφητεύουμε σύμφωνα με την αναλογία τής πίστης· 7 είτε διακονία, ας καταγινόμαστε στη διακονία· είτε κάποιος διδάσκει, ας καταγίνεται στη διδασκαλία· 8 είτε κάποιος προτρέπει, στην προτροπή· αυτός που μεταδίδει, ας μεταδίδει με απλότητα· ο προϊστάμενος, ας προϊσταται με επιμέλεια· αυτός που ελεεί, ας ελεεί με πρόσχαρη διάθεση. 9 Η αγάπη ας είναι ανυπόκριτη· αποστρέφεστε το πονηρό, προσκολλάστε στο αγαθό. 10 Γίνεστε φιλόστοργοι ο ένας προς τον άλλον διαμέσου τής φιλαδελφίας, προλαβαίνοντας να τιμάτε ο ένας τον άλλον, 11 στον ζήλο, μη είστε οκνηροί· στο πνεύμα, να πάλλεστε από θέρμη· τον Κύριο να υπηρετείτε ως δούλοι· 12 στην ελπίδα, να χαίρεστε· στη θλίψη, να υπομένετε· στην προσευχή, να προσκαρτείτε· 13 στις ανάγκες των αγίων, να έχετε συμμετοχή· τη φιλοξενία να επιδιώκετε.

Here is the english text:
4 For as in one body we have many members, and the members do not all have the same function, 5 so we, though many, are one body in Christ, and individually members one of another. 6 Having gifts that differ according to the grace given to us, let us use them: if prophecy, in proportion to our faith; 7 if service, in our serving; the one who teaches, in his teaching; 8 the one who exhorts, in his exhortation; the one who contributes, in generosity; the one who leads, with zeal; the one who does acts of mercy, with cheerfulness. 9 Let love be genuine. Abhor what is evil; hold fast to what is good. 10 Love one another with brotherly affection. Outdo one another in showing honor. 11 Do not be slothful in zeal, be fervent in spirit, serve the Lord. 12 Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer. 13 Contribute to the needs of the saints and seek to show hospitality.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 25, 2009)

What Greek Text is that?

Is that a modern Greek Bible or something?!?


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't know...it is the only one i could find that would be put on PB. (Sorry, I'm not familiar on how to put greek on here).

If I had a choice, I would probably use NA27 or something like that...


----------



## chbrooking (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd want to accept the dichotomy in your question ("My question is if verses 9 and following describe more gifts or are they commands.") Inasmuch as they are gifts, they are, of course, given with a purpose. Undoubtedly we are to use them. And so, even if it is not explicit, a command is implicit.

But moving to verse 9 particularly, you'll notice that ἀνυπόκριτος is an adjective in the predicate position. As such, some form of a copulative verb is implicit. Given that it is followed by participles, which clearly have an adverbial force, and given that the participles are "abhoring" (from ἀποστυγέω) and "clinging" (from κολλάω), they seem to give instruction to complement the copulative verb choice. I suppose I could think of a way of translating it that does not have imperatival sense -- "Love is . . ." instead of "Let love be . . ." or "Love ought to be . . ." or something like that. But even if it is merely a definition of love, the participles tell us whether or not our behavior fits the definition. And surely love is an imperative for the Christian life. So I'd say the translations have done a good job of capturing the force of it. 

Does that help you?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 25, 2009)

What I mean is: it isn't the Kione Greek NT in any version I'm aware of...


> Rom 12:4 καθαπερ γαρ εν ενι σωματι {TSBμελη} πολλα {Aμελη} εχομεν τα δε μελη παντα ου την αυτην εχει πραξιν
> Rom 12:5 ουτως οι πολλοι εν σωμα εσμεν εν χριστω {Aτο} {TSBο} δε καθ εις αλληλων μελη
> Rom 12:6 εχοντες δε χαρισματα κατα την χαριν την δοθεισαν ημιν διαφορα ειτε προφητειαν κατα την αναλογιαν της πιστεως
> Rom 12:7 ειτε διακονιαν εν τη διακονια ειτε ο διδασκων εν τη διδασκαλια
> ...


(variants via e-Sword)


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm using The Word program that someone gave me, it just says NT greek, I use bibleworks myself, but can't get that to work on here.

I ask the OP question because Ligon Duncan in his sermon on Ephesians 4:11-13 (I believe, might be the one before that), refers to Romans 12:9ff as spiritual gifts also. So that made me start thinking about my question.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 28, 2009)

bumping*


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ligon Duncan says, "*There are other gifts that are listed in the New Testament.* If you have your Bible ready to hand, turn to Romans 12 to see one example. Paul here will say, in Romans 12:4, 
"For just as we have many members in one body and all the members do not have the same functions, we who are many are one body in Christ, and individually members of one another. And since we have gifts that differ according to the grace given to us, let each exercise them accordingly: if prophecy, according to the proportion of his faith; if service, in his serving; or he who teaches, in his teaching; or he who exhorts, in his exhortation; he who gives, with liberality; he who leads, with diligence; he who shows mercy, with cheerfulness.” 
And again, there you see Paul speaking almost in vocational terms about the gifts of God to His church – people who lead, people who serve, people who show mercy, people who exhort, people who minister, people who prophesy. He speaks almost in vocational terms. 

But then he gets even more specific. Notice verse 9: 
“Let love be without hypocrisy. Abhor what is evil; cling to what is good. Be devoted to one another in brotherly love; give preference to one another in honor; not lagging behind in diligence, fervent in spirit, serving the Lord; rejoicing in hope, persevering in tribulation, devoted to prayer....” 

and so on, almost to the point as if Paul is saying it’s a blessing and gift of Christ to the church that there will be people who rejoice in hope and persevere in tribulation, and who are devoted to prayer, or who practice hospitality, or who contribute to the needs of the saints, as if those activities themselves are gifts of God to the church. And so the Apostle Paul here is emphasizing that each one of us have been made recipients of gifts from the risen and ascended Christ. Each one of us!"


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 28, 2009)

Not that I'm better at Greek than you, but I would propose that vv 9ff are application of the gifts. All are to exercise love accordingly. And all are to use their gifts with this in view.
Ephesians is a good referent in that it focuses on the unity of the church and God's provision for her. But I would submit that the "gifts" associated there are the positions, not the persons. The positions in Eph 4 are indispensable. People are not. The following portion of Eph 4 shows how all working together strengthen the church in unity as each walks worthy of their calling, etc. There is a great applicational parallel with Rom 12.
The gifts in 1 Cor 12 should probably not be viewed as synonymous with Rom 12 either. They are manifestations of the Spirit (spiritual gifts) whereas the gifts in Rom 12 are "according to the grace that is given to us" in view of each one being dealt a "measure of faith" (v 3). The nature of the gifts appears to be different.


----------

